# What microscope for fecals?



## MiniSilkys (Jan 23, 2020)

I want to try doing my own fecals but what microscope should I get? I have one of those cheap 100/400/900x microscopes that I have had since I was a teenager.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 23, 2020)

That should be sufficient. I bought one for my grand daughter, now I use it and she "borrows" it. LOL If you don't have the McMaster slides, I bought a kit from Amazon, here's a link.






						Fecal Egg Count Supply - McMaster Method, by FEC Source. Fecal/Worm Egg Count for Parasites for Veterinary Use. Livestock Parasite Management. Check Dewormer Efficacy. FECRT Reference Guide Included.: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific
					

Fecal Egg Count Supply - McMaster Method, by FEC Source. Fecal/Worm Egg Count for Parasites for Veterinary Use. Livestock Parasite Management. Check Dewormer Efficacy. FECRT Reference Guide Included.: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 23, 2020)

Baymule said:


> That should be sufficient. I bought one for my grand daughter, now I use it and she "borrows" it. LOL If you don't have the McMaster slides, I bought a kit from Amazon, here's a link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, wait...did you buy the whole kit together, meaning the $264...I was hopping to find a used one cheaper


----------



## MiniSilkys (Jan 23, 2020)

I think I will just buy the slide from Eggzamin $15 with free shipping and just use a small kitchen strainer. Then use SBCs formula for the solution.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 23, 2020)

I


MiniSilkys said:


> I think I will just buy the slide from Eggzamin $15 with free shipping and just use a small kitchen strainer. Then use SBCs formula for the solution.


if you just buy that..will you be able to check fecals without the microscope?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 23, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I
> 
> if you just buy that..will you be able to check fecals without the microscope?


Never mind...just re-read your first post and saw that you do, have a microscope...darn!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 23, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> So, wait...did you buy the whole kit together, meaning the $264...I was hopping to find a used one cheaper


I bought the slide and beaker kit for &74.95


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 23, 2020)

Baymule said:


> I bought the slide and beaker kit for &74.95


Well, that’s more my price range!  Thanks!  So, you just use those tubes, and slides...without a microscope...and are able to do a fecal?  Am I missing something here..that seems too good to be true.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 23, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Well, that’s more my price range!  Thanks!  So, you just use those tubes, and slides...without a microscope...and are able to do a fecal?  Am I missing something here..that seems too good to be true.


Yes, you are missing something! LOL I had bought my grand daughter a microscope and now I use it and she borrows her microscope whenever she needs it. haha


----------



## MiniSilkys (Jan 23, 2020)

Just got back from my grandfather's viewing and peanut would not take her shot.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Jan 23, 2020)

I wonder if this microscope would work?


			https://www.amazon.com/Microscope-Bysameyee-Magnification-Endoscope-Compatible/dp/B07SR7YPV5/ref=mp_s_a_1_5?keywords=microscope&qid=1579685173&sprefix=microsc&sr=8-5#askDPSearchSecondaryView_1579772906051


----------



## MiniSilkys (Jan 23, 2020)

Baymule said:


> That should be sufficient. I bought one for my grand daughter, now I use it and she "borrows" it. LOL If you don't have the McMaster slides, I bought a kit from Amazon, here's a link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to throw it away last year but decided to keep it.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 23, 2020)

MiniSilkys said:


> I wonder if this microscope would work?
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Microscope-Bysameyee-Magnification-Endoscope-Compatible/dp/B07SR7YPV5/ref=mp_s_a_1_5?keywords=microscope&qid=1579685173&sprefix=microsc&sr=8-5#askDPSearchSecondaryView_1579772906051


I don't see anywhere to put the slides. The McMaster slides have 2 blue line grids on them, you focus on the lines for a clear image, then you can see the worm eggs.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 23, 2020)

MiniSilkys said:


> Just got back from my grandfather's viewing and peanut would not take her shot.


Your grandfather's viewing? I am so sorry.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Jan 24, 2020)

Baymule said:


> I don't see anywhere to put the slides. The McMaster slides have 2 blue line grids on them, you focus on the lines for a clear image, then you can see the worm eggs.
> 
> so you need to have light up from under the slide? Yes, his funeral was today. It was more of a blessing really. He was 88 but spent the last four years in a nursing home after having a stroke. He has not known anyone for the last 2 years. He just laid there and slept. He had to eat pureed food which he didn't eat much of anyway. He weighed only 62 lbs.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Jan 24, 2020)

When I get my slide in what setting do I view it under?


----------



## MiniSilkys (Jan 25, 2020)

I haven't gotten my slide jet, but I wanted to try my microscope. I put a drop of feces/solution on a blank slide and I can't make out a darn thing.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 26, 2020)

With the McMaster slide you focus on the blue lines ant then you can see the worm eggs.


----------



## lilipansy (Jan 29, 2020)

You need a 10x magnification mic.  This is what I have and it works great: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B009JROROU/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I use little butter containers to collect the fecals (free), a tea strainer ($1.50 at Walmart), and old spoon (free), a shot glass to strain the mixed fecals into ($1 at Walmart), a medicine dropper ($1.50 at Walgreens) to load the slide with and an Eggzamin McMaster slide ($18 on line, free shipping).  It works great and I run fecals on my herd often.  I use the sugar solution instead of a salt one because I worry about corrosion on my mic.


----------

